# Why aren't you a member of the TTOC?



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

As above for all of the member why haven't you joined the TTOC? I want to join it but being where I am I can't take advantage of the discounts meets/cruises and all the other bits that the TTOC offers. However that isn't enough to put me off from joining. So what's your excuse :lol: :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

They dont allow Glacier Blue ones to join... :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I wouldn't join any club that would have me as a member.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I wouldn't join any club that would have me as a member.


Well if it makes you feel better I can say I didn't want you in the first place :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't join any club that would have me as a member.
> ...


errr have you seen my membership number compared to yours :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I wouldn't join any club that would have me as a member.


TTOC is 100x better that the other club you support Andy :wink: :lol: :lol:
Memdership number 260 and I was a member of the original TTOC started by Russell :wink:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nem said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't join any club that would have me as a member.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

So when you joining then ecko mate?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> So when you joining then ecko mate?


 :lol: :lol: In about 15min I reckon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ecko2702 said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > So when you joining then ecko mate?
> ...


Come on then I'm waiting to go to bed


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I won't get anything to confirm it until the morning. So I hope you can rest easy tonight


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> wallsendmag
> Come on then I'm waiting to go to bed[/quote:20nqhbf6 said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

And look........ your name has just magically changed to bold with a TTOC avatar :lol:  

Welcome to the club 

Paul


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's magic


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Eh all right I will join tomorrow it's pay day any ways.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I joined on Sunday night and my avatar hasn't got the badge on it yet


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ta daaa...


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nem said:


> Ta daaa...


Nick your a magician :lol: Tell me if I give you my bank account can you work your magic and add some funds removing funds is also magic but not the one I'm after. :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> And look........ your name has just magically changed to bold with a TTOC avatar :lol:
> 
> Welcome to the club
> 
> Paul


Sweet. Thanks m8.

cheers


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Cheers mate, chuffed to bits now


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I was recently thinking to myself - ok its about time to join the TTOC?

But, and guys/girls please don't anyone take this as a bit of a dig, it has come to my attention from a few threads over in the TTOC section that there is quite a lot of 'moaning' going on. From what I have read I can fully understand why some people are a little upset and want to air their views in this way. Maybe I shouldn't call it moaning but more expressing their opinions.

There is quite obviously an issue in the NW that needs sorting out and I agree with the 'moaners' (sorry guys I am on your side honestly) so TTOC grow some balls and sort it out.

And in defence of the TTOC £30 doesn't just pay for 4 mags. But there are some smaller issues that need looking at. I think gift vouchers was one of them...The members are passionate so they need looking after. And did I hear discount at Audi is available but only if you live near the dealership in question??

I have now been to a number of meets, and will help my local rep (Kent) with anything to help make the meet a better day. And I look forward to attending some of the larger organised TTOC days next year.

I am proud to own a TT and yes I do want to support the TTOC but if (sorry when) I join I would like to know that the whole club is singing from the same hymn sheet in perfect harmony - otherwise you will just have another member ready to join in the moaning.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTQ2K2 said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag
> ...


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> As above for all of the member why haven't you joined the TTOC? I want to join it but being where I am I can't take advantage of the discounts meets/cruises and all the other bits that the TTOC offers. However that isn't enough to put me off from joining. So what's your excuse :lol: :lol:


I drive BMW's and Merc's. The missus owns the TT


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The 2 Andy's - you were a bit slow on the uptake weren't you? :roll:

Out of interest what membership no is the lowest active member these days?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

TT51 said:


> Well I was recently thinking to myself - ok its about time to join the TTOC?
> 
> But, and guys/girls please don't anyone take this as a bit of a dig, it has come to my attention from a few threads over in the TTOC section that there is quite a lot of 'moaning' going on. From what I have read I can fully understand why some people are a little upset and want to air their views in this way. Maybe I shouldn't call it moaning but more expressing their opinions.
> 
> ...


Hi Neil,

Thanks for your comments buddy and i appreciate your feedback. Not picking faults with what you have said at all, but some things i can answer i will do now.....

Yes the few threads in the TTOC section raised over the last few days have brought some issues to light, and some issues which we were aware of..... to the light of others that didnt. And also some great ideas have come from these threads.
The NW Rep issue is currently being sorted (and believe me, it is), but thats not to say it wasnt getting sorted in the past. We ran into issues on that subject, and admittedly, we took our foot off the pedal. The passionate NW members having a bit of a shout on the forum has actually kicked us up the a$$ a bit to sort it out..... and we will 

As per the other thread, jammyd and wallsendmag mentioned that vouchers are not practical for us to have, personally i thought it would be a good idea, but according to Andrew its been done before and its a nightmare.
As for the local Audi dealer discounts, these are set up by Committee members and really, the Reps should take it upon theirselves to sort it out for their local area too. The Repsare in place to support their local members, so maybe yourself or Ian can pop down to a local or a few local dealers and sort a deal out. I only set the Audi Stoke one up last week and im glad i did, as local West Midland members, aswell as myself can take advantage of this deal.

Im glad you are thinking of joining the TTOC, and i hope that you do 
Any more queries or questions, just shout them out 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> The 2 Andy's - you were a bit slow on the uptake weren't you? :roll:
> 
> Out of interest what membership no is the lowest active member these days?


Only because I was so young :roll: At a rough guess I'd go with Vic and number 17


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I was recently thinking to myself - ok its about time to join the TTOC?
> ...


Hi Paul,

Thanks for your reply I will speak to Ian if he hasn't already seen this. Just wondered though might it not be a good idea for things like Audi dealership discount to be rolled out to other areas, not forced but kind of persuaded to approach said dealers with an eye to nabbing a deal. It just sounds to me like there is one big club, TTOC, with lots of smaller clubs within it. If it is like this, and I apologise if I have read it the wrong way, then should this not be addressed and I'll quote what I said earlier "_if (sorry when) I join I would like to know that the whole club is singing from the same hymn sheet in perfect harmony"_

Cheers

Neil


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Neil,

I have to agree it is a bit of a pain with the dealer discounts, and it really comes down to the franchisee (remember Audi do not really own the dealerships)

We can talk to your local dealers, but from what I can recall, it is a case of if the franchise does not want to do anything we are a little stuck. We can also discuss with AudiUK, but I have a feeling that they are reluctant to offer any parts deals etc to Owners Club's as what they offer to one should be offered to all... and in the case of clubs like ClubAudi it could get costly for them 

If you know who the franchisee of your local Audi garage is then let us know and we might be able to start discussions with them... on the other hand they might slam a door in our face  but you have got to try these things!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Hi Neil,
> 
> If you know who the franchisee of your local Audi garage is then let us know and we might be able to start discussions with them... on the other hand they might slam a door in our face  but you have got to try these things!


Onto it right now. Then I may even get a TTOC membership from Santa


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Only because I was so young :roll:


Still playing with your Hornby back then? :roll: :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

TT51 said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Neil,
> ...


Ok here is all the info you could possibly need 

Bexley Audi
138 Blendon Road
Bexley
Kent
DA5 1BZ

*The franchise is with S.G.Smith tel 0208 693 0202*

Tel: 0208 301 3050
Fax: 0208 304 2428

Head of Business: Sam David

Main Telephone: 0208 301 3050
Main Fax: 0208 304 2428

Sales Telephone: 0208 301 3050 
Sales Fax: 0208 304 2428

Parts Telephone: 0208 301 3050 
Parts Fax: 0208 304 2428

Service Telephone: 0208 301 3050 
Service Fax: 0208 304 2428

Email: [email protected]

Cheers and good luck 

Neil


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It's Christmas soon and I'm busily dropping hints to the mrs.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TT51 said:


> Ok here is all the info you could possibly need
> 
> Bexley Audi
> 138 Blendon Road
> ...


Cheers fella I will see what we can get out of them...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok Neil has spoken to me all seems good, not to sound like a div here but what do you want me to do? My local dealership East Kent Audi in Canterbury imo were not that great i went there when i thought i had a dashpod fault and we kinda fell out over it so i dont fancy getting in touch with them about discounts. If anyone in kent wants me to speak to there local dealership i will if you get me the info. Just need to know what kinda things to say or do i just say i am the Kent rep for the audi tt owners club can i ahve a discount please :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ian when I phoned Bexley Audi the girl on reception was happy to give me the name and phone number of the franchise. I didn't have to give my name and to be honest I don't think she would have asked why but I just explained that someone from the TTOC would get in touch to talk about any discount possibilities.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

ian222 said:


> Ok Neil has spoken to me all seems good, not to sound like a div here but what do you want me to do? My local dealership East Kent Audi in Canterbury imo were not that great i went there when i thought i had a dashpod fault and we kinda fell out over it so i dont fancy getting in touch with them about discounts. If anyone in kent wants me to speak to there local dealership i will if you get me the info. Just need to know what kinda things to say or do i just say i am the Kent rep for the audi tt owners club can i ahve a discount please :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ian if you want to try and have a chat with them it would be appreciated, I can alway's get Redscouse to contact them with the details of the offer we have from Stoke Audi and how they are going to be playing it out...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

any news on warrington audi jammy? :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

SteviedTT said:


> Cheers mate, chuffed to bits now


 Welcome to the fold and nice avatar and TTOC badge you have there :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTQ2K2 said:


> I joined yesterday at the invitation of my good [smiley=argue.gif] friend Les, and got back immediate confirmation from the ttoc site. #1785.
> cheers


 Well about time to, :wink: I tried every trick in the book to get you to join the TTOC glad the arguments did it in the end :wink: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> any news on warrington audi jammy? :lol:


what apart from I want them all to die slow and painful deaths?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yep on the case


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Can I just say, on th issue of dealership discounts.......

To do this effectively and nationally requires the participation of Audi UK. Audi UK arent prepared to offer us that kind of assistance.

Therefore it has to be done piecemeal by individuals speaking to individual dealerships so always gonna be impossibe to offer UK wide dealership discounts


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Incidentally (although I don't think this is really the right place to bring it up - but good as any seeing as it's the way the thread seems to have evolved...), Aylesbury Audi still offer 10% discount on parts and labour AFAIK. For some reason the info was removed when I finished as a Rep but they still give discount when I flash my TTOC card 

If you need more info, please give me a shout. I could drop in there to check it's still valid if necessary.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

NaughTTy said:


> Incidentally (although I don't think this is really the right place to bring it up - but good as any seeing as it's the way the thread seems to have evolved...), Aylesbury Audi still offer 10% discount on parts and labour AFAIK. For some reason the info was removed when I finished as a Rep but they still give discount when I flash my TTOC card
> 
> If you need more info, please give me a shout. I could drop in there to check it's still valid if necessary.


Thanks for the heads up Paul. If this is still the case it will need to be added to our discount list on the TTOC 

Paul


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Well I have to put joining the TTOC on hold for a bit as I have been made redundant at my job [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Crappy news mate. Hope you get something else asap :?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

CamV6 said:


> Crappy news mate. Hope you get something else asap :?


Thanks I hope so too or I will have to put my holiday to the UK on hold :x


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Coming to the UK is not a holiday mate... its a nightmare :lol:


----------

